# Capital Gains in Puerto Vallarta



## JBulik (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone know the "current" rules on paying, or not paying, Capital Gains on a home in Jalisco, Puerto Vallarta? We have jointly owned the house for 3 years and it is our primary residence. We have put a substantial amount of work ($$) into it. We do not own a home in the USA. I had an old FM-3 for 2 years and now it recently was converted to a "working" Permanent Resident Visa. My partner has had an FM-2.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you have all the receipts from everything you may not have a gain by the time you agree on a sale price. Definitely need to talk to a Notario.


----------

